# Знак диез/бемоль/бекар в левой руке



## Vladislav (14 Июн 2012)

У меня возникли вопросы, решение которых я не могу найти ни в одном самоучителе, а в музыкальной школе такие не встречались.
1. Я знаю, что если стоит диез/бемоль перед басом, то играется соответствующий диезный/бемольный бас, но если эти знаки стоят только перед аккордом, как в изображении №1, то как поступать? Аккорд того же баса как-то не звучит.
2. Также хочу узнать, что меняется, если перед аккордом два, три диеза/бемоля?
3. Рассмотрим случай, изображенный на второй картинке. Перед первым аккордом одного баса стоит диез, а перед вторым бекар, получается, что два разных звука? Каким образом их воспроизводить?

Заранее благодарю.
---
Картинка 1

Картинка 2


----------



## Евгений51 (14 Июн 2012)

В первом случае ми септ во втором ми мажор ми минор.


----------



## MAN (15 Июн 2012)

Vladislav писал:


> У меня возникли вопросы, решение которых я не могу найти ни в одном самоучителе, а в музыкальной школе такие не встречались.


 Это очень странно, что в музыкальной школе Вы не встречались с построением аккордов, поэтому я, пожалуй, немножко поясню краткий ответ, данный Вам Евгением. Прежде всего следует иметь ввиду, что все аккорды в левой клавиатуре "готового" баяна и аккордеона строятся из набора, ограничивающегося только 12 нотами (именно таково их минимально необходимое количество на аккордовом резонаторе как, впрочем, и на басовом), а значит, большинство аккордов будут иметь обращённый вид и, кроме того, в септаккордах пропускается квинтовый тон (его отсутствие не меняет характер аккорда). Теперь вспоминаем элементарную теорию музыки и анализируем нотный состав аккордов из Ваших примеров.
Картинка 1: #соль, ре, ми. Это не что иное, как малый мажорный септаккорд ми в первом обращении (самая нижняя нота аккорда - тоника - перенесена здесь на октаву вверх) и с отсутствующей квинтой (нотой си). В основном и полном виде этот аккорд выглядел бы так: ми, #соль, си, ре.
Картинка 2: В первом аккорде у нас #соль, си, ми. Это ми мажор опять-таки в первом обращении. Во втором аккорде бекар опускает терцовый тон трезвучия (ноту соль) на полтона, в результате чего большая терция превращается в малую и вместо мажорного трезвучия получается минорное.
Как видите всё очень просто. Кстати, в примерах, которые Вы привели, аккорды обозначены специальными символами, принятыми в нотной записи для баяна и аккордеона (цифра 7 над аккордом указывает, что это септаккорд, а буква Б обозначает мажорное (большое) трезвучие). Над последним аккордом должна была бы стоять буква М, поскольку это минорное (малое) трезвучие, но её, видимо, просто случайно пропустили при наборе.


----------



## DiDyLiZ (15 Июн 2012)

MAN писал:


> Как видите всё очень просто. Кстати, в примерах, которые Вы привели, аккорды обозначены специальными символами, принятыми в нотной записи для баяна и аккордеона (цифра 7 над аккордом указывает, что это септаккорд, а буква Б обозначает мажорное (большое) трезвучие). Над последним аккордом должна была бы стоять буква М, поскольку это минорное (малое) трезвучие, но её, видимо, просто случайно пропустили при наборе.


В качестве альтернативы.
Отсутствие буквы "М" наводит на мысль, что при компьютерном наборе во втором аккорде просто забыли "назначить" диез нотке соль. В этом случае компьютер "автоматом" выставляет бекар, который мы и видим. Если гармония не изменяется, то букву "Б"(М,Ум или цифру 7) выставляют только над первым аккордом в такте и отсутствие буквы над вторым аккордом в данном примере представляется вполне логичным.


----------



## MAN (15 Июн 2012)

*DiDyLiZ*, Ваша версия появления бекара и отсутствия буквы над аккордом на второй картинке очень правдоподобна. Скорее всего там всё так и есть, то есть не букву над аккордом, а диез "пропустили".


----------



## Genius (15 Июн 2012)

Вот Вам схема клавиатуры левой руки аккордеона. Каждая кнопка имеет нотное обозначение. Правда, это не на русском языке, но, думаю, будет понятно при пристальном изучении. Помнится, когда-то мне это здорово помогло. Того же желаю и Вам.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/22714258/8.jpg


----------



## MAN (15 Июн 2012)

*Genius*, я поправил Вашу нерабочую ссылку и сделал её активной:
http://dl-web.dropbox.com/u/22714258/8.jpg
Септаккорды здесь, к слову сказать, изображены четырёхзвучными с квинтой. Очень может быть, что на некоторых инструментах они и звучат так же в полном составе.


----------



## Genius (15 Июн 2012)

*Man*
Спасибо, что поправили мою ссылку. Оказывается, надо проверять.
А таблица - только к примеру. Кстати, где-то в инете видел книгу на русском, где дана таблица более современная, баянная.


----------



## Alexei (15 Июн 2012)

MAN писал:


> Септаккорды здесь, к слову сказать, изображены четырёхзвучными с квинтой. Очень может быть, что на некоторых инструментах они и звучат так же в полном составе.



Кто-то может сказать что-то более определённое про это?
Какого года издание?

Кстати, поместил картинку прямо в тему:

... а то может потеряться.


----------



## Евгений51 (16 Июн 2012)

*Alexei*,
Я встречал русские баяны где в септ звучат 4 голоса.


----------



## Alexei (16 Июн 2012)

Евгений51,
(а так же те кто знает)

4 голоса в септ-аккорде -- это
старый стандарт
или
исключение из правил?

Про остальные аккорды хотелось бы знать если их написание (расположение) повсюдю принято. .. или каждый производитель выбирает сам.


----------



## Vladislav (18 Июн 2012)

Спасибо всем огромное, особенно MAN. Очень помогли.
Цитата:


> Это очень странно, что в музыкальной школе Вы не встречались с построением аккордов


Дело в том, что я сначала занимался бальными танцами и дополнительно взял баян(не жалею). И до построения аккордов дело не дошло. Приходится по самоучителям. Где это все подробно описано? Может книга есть. Это на случай, если я ненароком забуду.


----------



## MAN (18 Июн 2012)

Alexei писал:


> 4 голоса в септ-аккорде -- это старый стандарт или исключение из правил?


Сразу предупреждаю - я НЕ ЗНАЮ, я лишь догадываюсь.
1. Пропускать квинтовый тон в септаккордах придумали вовсе не конструкторы баянов и аккордеонов. Это практика широкораспространённая в музыке вообще.
2. В аккордеоне (баяне) сам бог велел этим приёмом воспользоваться, так как, во-первых, за счёт этого упрощается (а значит будет ещё и меньше весить) левая механика, а во-вторых - при игре септаккордов не произойдёт увеличения расхода воздуха по сравнению с остальными готовыми аккордами, состоящими из трёх нот. Не забывайте, что ведь в наших инструментах на каждую ноту приходится по несколько одновременно звучащих язычков (минимум два).

Графическое написание готовых аккордов (как и басов) стандартизовано и достаточно условно. Функционально аккорд, разумеется, всегда именно такой, как записано, но реальный нотный состав как правило отличается от записанного в нотах и, кроме того, может быть различным у инструментов разной конструкции.


----------



## Genius (18 Июн 2012)

Vladislav
Где это все подробно описано? Может книга есть.

Я такой книги, где все подробно и обо всем расписано, еще не видел. Теория музыки - вещь сложная, иногда ответ достигается не умом, а чутьем. Ноты, изданные в России, легко читаются благодаря буквенным и точечым в скобках обозначениям. 
Подобрав литературу, кину Вам в личку ссылку.


----------

